
Functional Programming in Python - duaneb
http://oubiwann.blogspot.com/2009/04/functional-programming-in-python.html
======
dubya
Off topic, but what about that site makes scrolling with arrow keys so slow?
It's really slow in Safari, and quicker but still laggy in Chrome.

